# Creative Autosound : Whats up Guys!



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Hi everyone, 

I've been a longtime member on this forum ( Around 2004/2005 ). Haven't been on here lately and wasn't able to log back into my old account " Trubluryder".

Just want to finally introduce myself and let everyone know a bit about me. I've started working on car audio since I was 14 , helping my uncle with his lowrider truck... Since then, i've picked up with car audio and never stopped learning. I used to frequent this site almost everyday for a good 5+ years. Learned so much from everyone on this forum especially from the OG's (Bing, Nick wingate, John Whiteledge, and many more)

I've started my own car audio business, working from home (By appts only). Check out my work on Instagram if you get a chance. I specialize in custom work and tuning. If anyone needs any advice or work done, feel free to message.


Creative Autosound
San Diego
IG: Creative Autosound
Contact: (858)717-5786


----------



## Coppertone

Welcome back and congratulations on the new business venture. Hopefully for those of us without instagram, you'll post a few photos of builds.


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Coppertone said:


> Welcome back and congratulations on the new business venture. Hopefully for those of us without instagram, you'll post a few photos of builds.


Thanks man, appreciate it. I think there's a limit on what I can post since my account is new... but I'll try and post up some soon ?


----------



## Coppertone

I'll have to get creative and use my teenage daughters Instagrams account.


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Coppertone said:


> I'll have to get creative and use my teenage daughters Instagrams account.


Hahah ?


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

https://www.instagram.com/creative__autosound/

I think you guys can view the profile even without an account


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Worked perfect for me, I'll look at it fully when I come back from Church.


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Worked perfect for me, I'll look at it fully when I come back from Church.


? Thanks man


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Just helped a member on here with his full system on his 2016 BMW F30. If anyone needs any work done in the SoCal Area, feel free to message me ?


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Some pics of the install. All speaker connections and wires were soldered, heat shrinked, and Tessa taped/ techflexed. No drilling whatsoever into the vehicles chassis. Keeping everything as factory as possible.


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

A few more.....


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Alpine DSP controller and amp rack.


----------



## Coppertone

Nice work that you are doing, especially with keeping it as factory as possible. Did you update your account with these photos ?


----------



## SQLnovice

Nice install. Your IG account is private, don't know if it's intentional. 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Coppertone said:


> Nice work that you are doing, especially with keeping it as factory as possible. Did you update your account with these photos ?


Yea I haven’t been on here for a few weeks lol.




SQLnovice said:


> Nice install. Your IG account is private, don't know if it's intentional.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Yea I left it on private now. Sorry about that.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar

Creative Autosound is definitely my go to for car audio in SoCal/San Diego. The level of quality you receive is unmatched for the very fair pricing.

Chris has over 14 years in the car audio scene and the experience clearly shows. More than just his experience, he possesses a sincere passion for car audio. It’s not just business, and I feel I’ve gained a new local friend that shares the same enthusiasm for this hobby.

He is extremely knowledgeable and best of all he has a golden ear for tuning!

Since he works by appt only, your project receives 100% of his dedicated attention. Communication is excellent. I received constant communication from Chris regarding install progress, my install preferences, and even any install hurdles that he always managed to overcome. This guy really has a touch for quality. Very precise with his craft and his attention to detail is out of this world.

He did the 2016 BMW 328i build for me (he posted some pictures above) that included door dampening treatment, center channel, 3 way front, rear fill, and a trunk sub. Powered by 2 JL amps and an Alpine H800 for processing. (I’ll post a build log soon). Bulletproof wiring job with everything labeled, tech flexed, and soldered.

Extremely happy with the way everything came out. I brought him all my gear and told him the setup I was looking for... and he made it happen. Super clean install and pure crisp sound. 

As I mentioned earlier, not only does he have an ear for tuning, he is well versed in tuning using RTA gear so your system will be performing at its zenith. He is able to create a tune preset for you that is more than capable of playing several genres of music with minimal modification to settings if any.

I’m very impressed and highly recommend Creative Autosound for anybody in San Diego / SoCal looking for audiophile SQ installs done by pro who knows the trade.

Next he’s going to help me tackle a 10 channel Active DSP Pro build on a 2016 Civic. Excited to see the excellent work he delivers!


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

Appreciate it Ben! Thanks bro! I’m
Excited to start on the civic build. Also we gotta fine tune the BEAMER once everything is broken In ??


----------



## Bnlcmbcar

CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND said:


> Appreciate it Ben! Thanks bro! I’m
> Excited to start on the civic build. Also we gotta fine tune the BEAMER once everything is broken In ??


Thanks again Chris. Looking forward to the final fine tune. I posted a build log at:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/380562-2016-sq-bmw-328i-alpine-h800-%7C-focal-k2-%7C-morel-integra-%7C-kicker-q-class-%7C-jl-xd.html



Once the Civic is out of the autobody shop lets get to work on it!

Center: 
1x Morel Virtus Nano on passive Crossover

3-Way Active R+L Front:
SI TM65mkii - Mid-bass or JL ZR800's if we can fit them
Audiofrog GB25 - Mid-range
Scan Speak - D3004 Tweeter

2-Way Rear Fill
SI TM65mkii - Mid
SI M25 - Tweeter

Trunk Sub
JL 10W7


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND

What's up guys, just a heads up my account on Instagram is public now. I know i left it on private before, sorry. 

On google Just type in " Creative Autosound Instagram " if you don't have an account. You can still view the pics. :beerchug:


----------

